# Glad I Chose the Sony



## Randy Kadish (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought the pocket edition Sony. I think it's the lightest ereader out there. Its light weight makes reading so much more enjoyable. I also like being able to take books out of the library, which is why I didn't buy a Kindle. I don't mind downloading books from my computer, so I think wireless downloading is overrated.

My fear, however, is that Sony will not be able to compete with Amazon. Here is NYC everyone with an ereader seems to have a Kindle. I'm the only one with a Sony.

Randy


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

There's people out there with Sony readers. Sure, Kindle has the biggest marketshare because it's had the home page of Amazon as a marketing platform for years, but Sony still has its adherents. I've had a Sony 505 for 2-1/2 years and love it.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Sony had readers on the market long before Amazon but the Kindle has by far the biggest market share and the best book store IMO. If you're happy with your purchase, then it shouldn't matter what others are using right?


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I have both the Kindle 3 and Sony touch PRS-350. I love my Kindle but also wanted the library feature and just how light weight the Sony is. The touch screen was what pushed me over the edge to purchase it.

The only few things I don't like about the Sony are the lack of the wireless feature. That is something I really love about my Kindle. I would like to be able to download samples and not have to wait until I'm near my computer to add books. I also think the Amazon Kindle Store is much better than the Sony Store. 

But saying that, I don't regret buying the Sony, I nearly always take it with me when I'm out for the day instead of my Kindle because it is so lightweight.

I tend to look for or buy books from other online places instead of dealing with the Sony Store. I live an area with one of the best library ebook systems and have so many to choose from that my ebook purchases from Amazon have pretty much stopped.

I have since also bought a Nook Color. It is a little to heavy but I love everything else about it. So I tend to buy or borrow books that I can put on both the Sony and Nook Color. 

I know I'm obsessed (and loving it) when I look around me at home and always have my Kindle, Sony and Nook Color within reach


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I'm in NYC too and I have a Sony PRS-350.  I also have Kindles and a Cybook Opus (5" screen).  The Cybook was my first epub reader for library ebooks and it's even lighter than my Sony.  I do prefer the Sony and love the margin cut feature.  I have a Nook that I rarely use.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow Love2read, I thought I was the only one with so many devices. I have a Kindle3, the Nook, and the Sony pocket 300. I like using different ones at different times. A lot depends on where the book is the cheapest, or size. The Sony is by far smaller, and I love the size. The Kindle is not bad, very light. The Nook is heavier, but I use that the most when I am going to Barnes & Noble. All are great devices, although I do wish the Sony ereader at least had wifi.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, you're not the only one with so many devices.... I have several as well. I just finished a library book on my Sony 300 this morning, and have just loaded up a new one to read.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Three months ago I wasn't even planning on having so many devices. I know that a large influence in my purchasing is definitely due to all the enablers   

There are 4 people in my family and I can't get any of the other 3 interested. So I guess I make up for all of them. Right now I love the Sony 350, Nook Color and Kindle 3 all for different reasons. 

I have also taken myself off the market for anymore ereaders for a long time. (I hope none of the big enablers read this and start me thinking again)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Whenever I tell any friends/acquaintances about the various ereaders I have, I get a sense that they think I'm crazy.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I held a Sony Pocket Reader at Best Buy yesterday and was shocked at how light weight it was.  That is a huge selling factor for me.  When I hold my K2 for any period of time, it gets cumbersome as if it's top heavy.  

But what drives me away from the Sony is that the screen is smaller so there would be less lines of text per page for the size font that is comfortable to my eyes.  I also would miss the Whispernet delivery to my device.  I loathe searching for cables and cords.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had a problem with my Sony PRS-350 for the first time early this morning.  It threw me, because I had not even read the manual.  The screen froze on a page.  I couldn't page forward or back and couldn't go to home page or even charge it.  Just stuck on a page.  I did a soft reset with the little reset hole on the bottom.  Before I even thought to look at the manual online, I posted on MobileRead to ask what I should do.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> I held a Sony Pocket Reader at Best Buy yesterday and was shocked at how light weight it was. That is a huge selling factor for me. When I hold my K2 for any period of time, it gets cumbersome as if it's top heavy.
> 
> But what drives me away from the Sony is that the screen is smaller so there would be less lines of text per page for the size font that is comfortable to my eyes. I also would miss the Whispernet delivery to my device. I loathe searching for cables and cords.


When you use the margin-cut feature you can get more words on a page. The light weight and the touch screen of the Sony 350 are what sold me on it. I am so glad I got it. It is the main ereader I take with me out of the house. I use it for library books mostly but have been surprised at the amount of websites that have EPUB that I can get books for it.

I do still miss the whispernet feature on it. There is a way to put samples on it but with cords. Since most are library books and I've already gotten them free, I don't bother.

I thought I would really miss my Kindle but most of the time I don't.

If you decide to get one in the future, make sure it's the 350 not the 300. The Sony PRS-300 doesn't have the touch screen and it also has issues with putting library PDF's and EPUB books on it at the same time. This has been resolved with the newer 350.

It is a bit of a hassle to use the cord all the time but it is worth it to be able to have such a light weight device in my opinion.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I had a problem with my Sony PRS-350 for the first time early this morning. It threw me, because I had not even read the manual. The screen froze on a page. I couldn't page forward or back and couldn't go to home page or even charge it. Just stuck on a page. I did a soft reset with the little reset hole on the bottom. Before I even thought to look at the manual online, I posted on MobileRead to ask what I should do.


Did using the little hole for the soft reset work?


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I had a problem with my Sony PRS-350 for the first time early this morning. It threw me, because I had not even read the manual. The screen froze on a page. I couldn't page forward or back and couldn't go to home page or even charge it. Just stuck on a page. I did a soft reset with the little reset hole on the bottom. Before I even thought to look at the manual online, I posted on MobileRead to ask what I should do.


Leaving it on charge usually sorts that for me.

I'm not loving my Sony as much anymore. I use it a lot but it's getting slow and it needs to be charged too frequently. I've started reading on my android more often. Next one is going to be a Kindle for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

love2read said:


> Did using the little hole for the soft reset work?


Yes it did work. (Whew!). I instinctively tried holding the power slider as I would with my kindle and nothing happened. Looked at the manual online and as soon as I saw the reset hole on the illustration, I tried that. Thank goodness I didn't have to call Sony CS! Read on it last night and all was very well.

One thing I'm finding annoying is that on the home screen below the book you last opened are three books that have nothing to do with how recently I read them. I think it's alpha listing. Have to push on the screen to see the most recent books.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Yes it did work. (Whew!). I instinctively tried holding the power slider as I would with my kindle and nothing happened. Looked at the manual online and as soon as I saw the reset hole on the illustration, I tried that. Thank goodness I didn't have to call Sony CS! Read on it last night and all was very well.
> 
> One thing I'm finding annoying is that on the home screen below the book you last opened are three books that have nothing to do with how recently I read them. I think it's alpha listing. Have to push on the screen to see the most recent books.


In the section where the three books are, press "see all" then in the upper right hand corner you can choose to sort by Title, Author, Latest Read, Date or File Name.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I do that, but I'd rather have the most recent books show up when I press the home button.  Instead the same book is on the left of the three below the "reading now" book, no matter which books I open (so that it's not the most recent).  I think it's because the title is A Journey and it's sorted alphabetically by title, even if I sort the other pages by latest read, author, etc.  I've just started to put the reader to sleep from the other page where they are sorted by latest read.  But when I push the Home button later on, it's back to the page with A Journey in the second row left.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Whenever I tell any friends/acquaintances about the various ereaders I have, I get a sense that they think I'm crazy.


That's why we all keep coming here to the forum....birds of a feather flock together! We understand.


----------

